# Feb Fishing Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Paffoh
Date of Capture : 7/2/09
Location : Lake Burley Griffin, Canberra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 46cm Golden Perch
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : TDA combo, 8lb Nitlon, 12lb FC Rock leader, Jackall Deep Chubby 
Conditions (optional) : Ideal, almost perfect ( Except for weed ).
Other Comments : No image on meauring device, went to but lost fish over the side ( Luckily withour grips ).


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Danny / Wongus
Date of Capture: 7 Feb 09
Location: Wellington Point, Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Tip Reef Shark / 92cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley Dropshot 1-3kg rod; Daiwa Exceler 2000; 8lb fireline with 12lb braid; Ecogear SX40
Conditions (optional): Strong SE wind
Other Comments (optional): Fish may have swiped at lure but was foul hooked on dorsal fin.
Is this a HOF capture?


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jason/JTC
Date of Capture : 08/02/09
Location : Currimundi Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Estuary Cod/54cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 6lb braid/12lb flouro leader/3" Gold Mad Mullet
Link to Trip Report : http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24256









Cheers,

Jason


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler : Solatree
Date of Capture : 8 Feb 09
Location : Goolwa Channel, SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Mulloway 57 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 4" gulp jerk shad in Nuc Chook - 6lb crystal fireline with 10lb sunline rock leader.
Conditions (optional) : SW winds 15 knots


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

AJD
7/2/09
Manly harbour QLD
Mangrove Jack 39cm
Caught on a unweighted mullet fillet on a 2/0 baitholder with 10lb mono running straight through from reel to hook. 
It was windy as with 25knots of easterly blowing.
Pulled this guy out of the middle of moored yatchs and pilons.


----------



## Detritus2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Name/UserName of Angler* Detritus2099
*Date of Capture* 08.01.2009
*Location* Carnarvon One Mile Jetty
*Type and Size/Weight of Fish* Golden Trevally 59 cm (see below. Forgot to measure before filleting)
*Tackle/Line/Lure Used* Chunks of Mulie free floated on 2/0 Octopus Circles tied straight to the mainline
*Conditions (optional)* Day before full moon, fairly flat, 9-12 knot winds. The usually dry river is running, dumping fresh water and mud into the ocean.
*Other Comments (optional)* Larger than the current HOF entry.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Capture - 09/02/09
Location - Nambucca River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Longtom approx 90cm
Tackle/Line/Lure - starlo stix, okuma epixor 30 reel... no idea what line, caught on a yabbie
Conditions - awesome... about 7.30pm with tide running in.
Other Comments - sorry bout the crap pic, the measure is 80cm and was about 10cm longer than that, the bastard almost bit me and had obviously been in the wars before as it was missing a side fin... also missing a few teeth by the time i released it.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Granpop/Dave
Date of Capture - 10/02/09
Location - Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Redfin 29cm
Tackle/Line/Lure - starlo stix, Penn Applause 2000/6lb Fireline/6lb Vanish/Soft plastic
Conditions - SE Breeze - damned cold after the weekend.

Comments: Place holder for a better fish (I hope)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

1000 pixel wide image below

Name/UserName of Angler: Sunshiner
Date of Capture: 09Feb09
Location: Jew Shoal, Noosa
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Grass sweetlip/43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 12 pound mono, 1/4oz jighead with 4 inch power minnow
Conditions (optional): Moderate swell, light westerly breeze; 15m of water over the reef
Other Comments (optional)










Hope to upgrade but the offshore weather's looking crap again for the next few days


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Name/UserName - Blaen
Date of Fishing Trip - 09 Feb 2009
Location - Northwest Bay TAS
Conditions - Good 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) - My mirage drive kept dropping a flipper and I did a lot of paddling, the only size fish I caught was in my footwell. I forgot he was there and when I took out the mirage drive to fix it he slipped down through the drive hole back down into the brine.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve 
Date of Capture - 8th Feb 2009
Location - Nambucca
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (47cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano Saros 1000/Berkely dropshot combo with 6lb mono and yabby as bait
Conditions (optional) - almost perfect ;-) 
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler; awty
Date of Capture; 15/02/09
Location; Redcliffe /waypoint 10
Type and Size/Weight of Fish; 60 cm Snapper
Tackle/Line/Lure Used baitcaster reel, 4-6kg rod, 8lb line, pooftadeadstinkybait
Conditions (optional) variable winds
Other Comments (optional) first up grade


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler, Danny / Physhopath
Date of Capture, 14/2/09 ( Valentines Day )
Location, Lake Cathie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish, Flattie / 55 cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used, Dropshot 1-3kg, 6lb braid, 8lb leader, SX-40
Conditions (optional), Raining and windy
Other Comments (optional), Upgrade from yesterday


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler - Shufoy
Date of Capture - 11.2.09
Location - Owen Anchorage
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Pink Snapper, 80cm, 6.5kg.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used -Shimano Twinpower 5000FC, Nitro Magnum Butt, Halco Scorpion 125.
Conditions (optional) - Fine
Other Comments (optional) - Tasted Bloody Bewdiful!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler - joe joe
Date of Capture -15/2/09
Location - Kawana lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish -flathead 49cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used -Shimano Twinpower 2500 4lb
Conditions (optional) - Fine
Other Comments


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Avayak
Date of Capture: 13/02/09
Location: Middle Harbour Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 36 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb braid, 4lb Nitlon flouro leader, number 2 hook baited with a pilchard tail.
Conditions (optional): around 9pm, dark, cold, pouring.
Other Comments (optional): This guy was hanging out near the stormwater runoff so back he went.
This was my first fish since swapping the reel to left handed. Felt pretty natural considering.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 150209
Location: Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian salmon 48cm, released
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb braid, squid on a jighead.
Conditions: Unseasonably cold, fresh southerly winds & pouring on & off. Water temps off Sydney have dropped way down, the estuary is too fresh from all the rain & outside's a maelstrom.








Thanks to Steve for the photo.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Bart70
Date of Capture: 12/2/09
Location: Hastings River, Port Macquarie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 44cm Flatty...
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Limited Edition 662 3-5kg, Daiwa Tierra 2500, SX40, 6lb Nitlon Braid.
Conditions: Cool...Occasional shower


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: craig450
Date of Capture: 15/02/09
Location: Durras lake, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 38.5cm Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TD Battler rod, TD Luvias 1003 reel, 4lb braid & leader
Conditions (optional): Overcast and windy


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

Name, Mark/Mak
Date, 15/02/09
Location, Genelg river
Fish, 27cm Bream
Tackle/Bait, Unweighted pilchard, 4/0 hook, 8lb line
Conditions, Perfect
Comments, No mullies yet!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 15/02/09
Location: Botany Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 47cm Tailor
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Okuma Inspira reel, Pflueger Supreme rod, 12lb braid & 20lb leader, 6" Mojo Twitchin' Minnow
Conditions (optional): Shidhouse! Wet and windy...


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name/UserName: Kevin/BIGKEV
Date of Fishing Trip: Monday 9 February
Location: Queens Beach reefs - Scarborough Qld
Conditions: Appalling - 20knts Noreasterly, short sharp bay chop/slop
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Busted off by the biggest fish that I have managed to sink a hook into in a long time, this fish would easily take out a HOF 1st place ;-) (I think that a suspected HOF fish is worth extra points too  ). (See report "Dodging Kitesurfers at Queens Beach" Feb 10)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler : Craig / JungleFisher
Date of Capture : 13/02/09
Location : Freshwater Crk Cairns
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Jungle Perch 36cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Shimano twin power with 10lb FINS, 10lb Nitlon fluoro leader on a Shimano T-curve using an MX-48
Conditions (optional) : Floody and brown
Other Comments (optional) : Should be good for 2nd place in the HOF


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Fisher
Date of Capture: 15 Feb 09
Location: Waikerie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: European carp - 57cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shrimp bait - 4lb braid
Conditions (optional)
Other Comments (optional): I got someone to take a photo of the fish on a ruler - but I think he pressed the on/off switch instead of the shutter button!.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Buff
Date of Capture: 8-2-09
Location: Coorong, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 48cm (Coorong Legal) Mulloway
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Nitro Ultra finesse rob, Daiwa Airity reel, 8Lb Leader, Strike Pro Pygmy II lure
Conditions (optional): Another Windy day at the Coorong :? 
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler, Cuda.
Date: 08.02.09.
Location: Geraldton WA.
Conditions: Not bad to start with - 10-15 knot southerlies strenghtening up to around 15-20 knots by the time I started heading in.
Tale of woe: Trolled for Spaniards for around 3 hours for nix. Water temp was certainly warm enough around 23 degrees, but there was a fait bit of weed around. Ended up capsizing on the shore when heading back in and my TLD25 took a good dunking in the shorebreak - heaps of sand everywhere and the reel is in for servicing now. Luckily I found the rod & reel in the water by retracing where I went over :roll: :roll:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Flump
Date of Capture: 8-2-09
Location: Redcliffe, QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 36cm Grassy Sweetlip
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Catana/Slade combo with a Guzzler SP
Conditions (optional): Unusually calm Sunday arvo on the water 
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well the weather down here has been very windy. Anyway I went out to the lakes yesterday (after windsurfing) just to catch a couple of fish for the comp, very choppy.

They are not huge but I will add them in. I have forgotten what size they are but they are Black Bream.

I will add the photos from work tomorrow sitting on the measuring tape (I left the camera there) and will edit my post in the morning.

Both about 30cm&#8230;.nothing to write home about I know&#8230;but they are fish. ;-)

Photo is now attached. They measure in at 31 and 33cm. Not record breakers but....

Caught on small shrimp


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: steve/worleybird
Date of Capture: 7-2-09
Location: pig island-Coffs harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 69cm kingfish
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: wilson lcs 7-14lb,Shimano symetre 2500,10lb fireline, 7" gulp (neon pepper)
Conditions: very windy and choppy, very uncomfortable as well as hard to stay in the right place.
Other Comments: I know the pic doesn't have a good measurement but i'm not going to win anyway, just need my 30pts! ;-)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

WHAT THE!

OMG i'd like to thank my mum and dad for having me and that horrible longtom that almost bit me!

thanks heaps peeps lol probly never see that again!


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

love the new scoring format - very entertaining.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

woohoo!! a lure!! a blue water lure!!! I couldn't swap it for a brown water lure could I!!







:? 
just kidding!! I'll just troll it around in the giant freshwater ocean we have off sawtell at the moment until it gets blue!!! :lol: It better catch me a mackerel or a marlin!!  
This is from my verandah! :shock: 








Up till now i was thinking cool i'm on the same points as adrian ("i'm doing ok") then bang! 180 points behind kerrie! well done kerrie. I think adrian will be working hard once this rain goes away!!

Thanks to leftiant for doing the work for this comp Pm sent with awaiting address!. 
thanks to DAVO'S BAIT AND TACKLE for the fish catching device! I'm glad i bothered to put my itty bitty kingy in!

Stephen


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Well done Kerrie it was worth nearly getting bitten .I hope the water cleans up a bit for you. Bring on next month.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well done Kerrie!!! Thats a good lead early in the game, keep up the good work 8)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well i might get my butt into gear and go in the next one, i am a bit worried though that a 80cm Snapper gets no placing :shock: My biggest fish ever from the yak is 81cm but i could fight it out for the wooden spoon :lol:

Its interesting to note that this year some folks are leaning towards the smaller Halco Crazy deeps on the Snapper moving away from the Predeteck vipers etc of previous years,,i predict we will have a new hall of fame Snapper this year and it will come from the West ;-)

Good fish all , very well done to Kerrie


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, awesome! I never expected to place that well against some quality fish there 
I knew I should have put my trip report in on saturday though


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done Kerry, :lol: , 
I bet Adrian is so pleased :twisted:

Bonus points for fishing Lovers day, LUUUV IT !! ;-)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Physhopath said:


> Well done Kerry, :lol: ,
> I bet Adrian is so pleased :twisted:
> 
> Bonus points for fishing Lovers day, LUUUV IT !! ;-)


Bet ur glad you braved the wind and rain now eh?  Well done!

And well done to everyone else.....Especially Crazy...You deserve quad points for handling that bloody Long Tom! Looked more savage than my ex- mother inlaw! :lol:

Bart70


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Well done to all, heaps of great fish caught again this month.

I think Wongus should be awarded bonus points for catching a near metre long Bronze/Reef Shark on an SX40. That's hilarious and a great effort.

Thanks to Davo's for supplying the lures and to Ant for running the comp and as Joe said "Bring on next month"!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats Kerrie 
Miles ahead of everyone else


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done every one and congats to Crazy Kerrie for sweeping the prize pool !



Shorty said:


> i am a bit worried though that a 80cm Snapper gets no placing


Yes - I also thought Shufoy was a "Shu"-in with his Snapper - but I guess he got "foy"led by the relative size of the 6 winning fish compared to the HOF - his 80cm Snapper - a great fish, was 80% the length of the HOF snapper - whereas the winning fish all made it into HOF or (I think) were a higher than 80% of the HOF fish.

Thought Wongus' 92cm shark on 8lb line and a SX40 was a brilliant effort, especially as it was foul hooked. Great story too. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24225


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

solatree said:


> Shorty said:
> 
> 
> > i am a bit worried though that a 80cm Snapper gets no placing
> ...


Hmm....

Grats to all the winners!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL @ poor Brett,

80cm + Snapper are all the rage round the east, last year type shizzle!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

paffoh said:


> LOL @ poor Brett,
> 
> 80cm + Snapper are all the rage round the east, last year type shizzle!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha true that mate! I got a heap of weird pm's on this and didn't read the whole thread.

LOL, last year was when we last saw a decent one from the east!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I missed seeing that decent snapper from the East last year does anybody have a link ? :lol:

Anyway prepare for shock and awe when we pull a 100cm Snappy out of the bag very shortly i am sharpening my trebles as we speak ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Very nice fish, i never saw that thread, and threw it back in as well 8)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Being a bit new to this comp process, thought I'd have a look at some past winner lists to see if my theory on the HOF being the key to a good fish ( I was thinking I should target snook rather than mulloway). So the first post I look up is the Jan 2008 winner list.



Gatesy said:


> Alrighty guys
> 
> This months big point winners are
> 
> ...


Well that didn't help - So lets check Feburary 08.



Gatesy said:


> Alrighty guys
> 
> Before we get to the points this months 'SHIT FISH OF THE MONTH AWARD' goes to *Crazyratwoman* for a disgraceful entry&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..a 57cm Long Tom. you will be placed into the award for the *'SHITTIEST FISH OF THE YEAR AWARD' *to be decided in December . The SFOY award is not something you want to win&#8230;&#8230;..at this stage the winner will receive my best impression of an origami fish made from toilet paper :twisted:
> What a disgrace


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well - I had to laugh.

And then in April 2008 some debate on how the winner's list was determined viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15457&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=60- and whether or not "stinky fish" like Long Tom and Pike should be in it - with a spirited defence of the Long Tom by Kerrie - followed by some wise words from



DaveyG said:


> As others have mentioned when we set up this comp a couple of years ago it was to encourage FRIENDLY COMPETITION amongst members. The core idea of the comp was to HAVE FUN, and not take ourselves too seriously.
> 
> The first monthly comp I think had half a dozen entries, and the next few months weren't much better. Yes it was a slow start.
> 
> ...


And I am having fun


----------

